# Red House Drinking Rats!



## abel101 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Red House Pub - Tonbridge Feb 2012*

New to all this urbexing but decided to give it a go, as I have alot of free time and love exploring.
I have really become addicted recently researching places and areas for anything in the kent area.
Come across this pub, as its local to me in Tonbridge.

I explored early in the morning, checked the area out, then decided a few days later to check inside.
Seems to me the builders have had a field day with the drinks on offer and of course the wig and wine...

Anyways hope you enjoy 

Sorry I couldnt get right into the cellar, seemed to be filled with rats everywhere! :icon_evil




IMGP3499 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050196 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050194 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050192 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3517 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050189 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050188 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050186 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050182 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050180 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050177 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050174 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050173 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050172 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050171 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050170 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050169 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1050164 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3502 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3510 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3509 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr


Thanks again for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2012)

I keep getting my feet in my photos too :-D Nice explore, there's loads of stuff left in there. Amazing!


----------



## abel101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks alot!
yep loads of stuff inside, most intact aswel, I think its going to be demolished in a month or so, if I get chance I shall go back and get the cellar and some better shots inside


----------



## nelly (Mar 25, 2012)

Good first report fella, love the "Grab what you can" blackboard, I can almost imagine being there that night!!!

Glad you have the bug, cos you know what you have to do? Get back for the cellar shots!!!

Go on!!!


----------



## abel101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks alot.
It actually closed on new years eve, I was there haha (dont remember anyone writing on the blackboard though)
Shame the pool table isnt inside anymore.

Well now the pressure is on me, I shall try too in the next few days, if the rats play nice


----------



## Stussy (Mar 27, 2012)

"There been a murder" in my best Taggart voice comes to mind when seeing the wig and wine shot haha!! Great report!


----------



## beccy (Mar 27, 2012)

Stussy said:


> "There been a murder" in my best Taggart voice comes to mind when seeing the wig and wine shot haha!! Great report!



Thats exactly what I thought - looked like a head ahahah.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 27, 2012)

beccy said:


> Thats exactly what I thought - looked like a head ahahah.



Same here.


----------



## abel101 (Mar 27, 2012)

haha
I had to look twice at the wig and drink on the floor, I walked into the bar area torch in hand and backed up abit haha
as I said think the workmen have been playing around in here.
Walked past the pub today and it looked like it has been targeted by fire at the front...may have to wait for the cellar shots.
Thanks for looking though guys, got my eye on another pub recently closed up, stay tuned.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice first report mate! Top drawer! 
B**locks to the rats tho! Well, maybe take a pool que down or somrthing! I'm not a an either! 
Keep up the ace reports, look forward to more!


----------



## craigc1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

It wouldn't off been the builders it was the customers on the last night lol we closed in the second week off jan we let everyone take what they wanted from the pub


----------



## craigc1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ps the pub wasn't that much different when it was open it was run down to death


----------



## abel101 (Apr 2, 2012)

no doubt people will start setting fire to it again, it used to be such a brilliant pub back in the day


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 18, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I keep getting my feet in my photos too :-D Nice explore, there's loads of stuff left in there. Amazing!



I enjoy seeing peoples shoes in photots . . don't know why. . just do  x


----------



## abel101 (Jun 18, 2012)

haha I try and do plenty shoe photos 
its my trademark now lol x


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 18, 2012)

Good report - looks interesting .. been closed long?
Dont let the rats stop you getting a good photo  just be careful they dont run up your trouser legs lol


----------



## abel101 (Jun 18, 2012)

ha thanks alot 
this was my first explore it had been closed a month, now sadly demolished it was about 55 years old this pub was.


----------

